# Lag while using Live Wallpaper



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that when using a live wallpaper like microbes and calling on the app drawer the phone is laggy? it's very noticeable in my phone and goes away when I change to a regular wallpaper. The screen scrolling also suffers when using the live wallpaper. Being a dual core phone I wouldn't expect this. Anyone?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Some live wallpapers, yes. Some, no. The default one doesn't cause the lag for me.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Download a solid black wallpaper, amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see, I thought it was just my phone. What about when you guys take a pic using the front facing camera, is it normal that it flips the pic around? I dislike that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

chocoyo00 said:


> I see, I thought it was just my phone. What about when you guys take a pic using the front facing camera, is it normal that it flips the pic around? I dislike that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hah. Just think about it for a second. It actually makes sense.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Hah. Just think about it for a second. It actually makes sense.


Only if you think your phone should act like a mirror. I also find it odd that it displays to you the mirror image instead of the real video/photo.


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

You're right. I just keep finding odd things with this phone the more I play with it. Like how odd and washed out the colors on the wallpapers look. I kinda hate it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

chocoyo00 said:


> You're right. I just keep finding odd things with this phone the more I play with it. Like how odd and washed out the colors on the wallpapers look. I kinda hate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Then take it back?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

chocoyo00 said:


> You're right. I just keep finding odd things with this phone the more I play with it. Like how odd and washed out the colors on the wallpapers look. I kinda hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn the brightness up to fix the things that look washed out. IMHO, they set the default brightness too low for auto brightness mode. We'll be able to tweak that default level with custom ROMs soon...


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think they tried to mute the colors a little bit. Maybe because Sammy was always taking crap for the oversaturation of colors on their AMOLEDs. I'm not bothered by it though, maybe because I'm coming from the Thunderbolts terrible screen.


----------

